# bow hunting from the ground



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok I have a latter stand set up on the property I hunt but its between a corn field and open woods and I don't want to spook any deer walking into it so my questionis bowhunting from the ground a good idea for a morning sit


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've done this before a handful of times but I usually construct a natural ground blind out of what ever i find laying in the area I plan on sitting. Nothing elaborate just something to give you cover and concealment. One thing that is crucial is to be sure you have open shooting lanes. You may have more brush and undergrowth to contend with on the ground. I've hunted this way at least a half dozen times and have taken 2 deer from the ground. Give it a shot.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

...and be as scent free as possible and play the wind properly. This is essential all the time but especially on the ground.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

great points fshnteachr also try to find a big tree or I like to find a group of trees I can sit behind to break up my outline. Also will help in drawing your bow. It is a whole new challenge and good luck on your quest.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Morning vs. evening on whether to hunt a ground blind does not matter. As stated the key is to be downwind and be as concealed as possible. It sounds like you don't have a ground blind so find a spot where you have some shooting lanes. There should be some branches and/or briers around to use for building cover. Movement is more difficult to hide when you are on their level so if something is coming in to the area be sure to have your bow up and ready before the deer come in to sight.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

One of these helps, disregard the ML..... I glued on a water heater foam pad, makes a big difference. Refer to "The Boyer's Edge" for details.
R


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Scent free and lots of cover with only a few shooting lanes. Enough room to draw and swivel. I have shot all four of my bucks (2 gun, 2 bow) from the ground, and a few does.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Being in a stand is great i just dont like making the noise getting to my stand and setting it up.I start on the ground always! i have a few natural blinds that work great. After noons i like to get in the stand. everyone that commented on here took the words outta my mouth lol. And havin that bow ready to shoot is your main worry. I have hunted this way for years and its been great. wind, shooting lanes, your background, angle ,and ground level

god luck i hope it works great for you


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

If I can add one thing it would be to clear the leaves and debris from under your feet it makes standing and positioning for a shot much easier without leaves under your feet. Alot of great advice in this thread


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

You can also string a rope between two nearby trees and hang branches at the "Y" over top of the rope, an easy way to cover your movement and offer concealment. Hang the branches and then snip out looking holes. I put the rope about 3' above the ground and sit on a milk crate. It's a free blind without anything extra to carry.
________
VAPORIZER QUESTIONS


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

BIG J LAV said:


> You can also string a rope between two nearby trees and hang branches at the "Y" over top of the rope, an easy way to cover your movement and offer concealment. Hang the branches and then snip out looking holes. I put the rope about 3' above the ground and sit on a milk crate. It's a free blind without anything extra to carry.


Thanks for the great tips. Just came in from building 3 different blinds this morning and on one of them had trouble getting concealment on one side. Never thought of this. Camouflage parachute cord would be great for that. 

I am getting too old (and smart) to safely get up in the trees so I too have gone to the ground. I like to find a down treetop. Or a couple of down logs 24-30 inches work great, especially if they cross or even lie parallel with some space between them. I build up some small logs and stuff brush on them, and cut some small limbs with leaves on them if I can find them to stuff in. Throw some leaves on everything. I don't think you can put too much cover on them...the key to not getting busted is to be really well hidden!

Conceal all the way around, but leave or cut some shooting lanes on each side and a path to get in. If I am lucky I can sit on one of the logs, or carry in a small collapsible swivel stool.

I have four scattered in the small woods I was in today. They are set up for different wind directions, plus I can be in one one day and a different the next, so deer can't pattern me. I like to put them on the edge or a corner, where I can reach a shot if the deer are walking the edge of the woods. Clearing the sticks a short path into them allows me to get in in them with almost no sound.

I also went to a crossbow which helps...it's easier to make the shot without being noticed.

In hill country I like to get above where they travel the hillsides...my flat land around home makes it tougher here.

It definitely takes more movement control when the deer are close and if the wind isn't right you will get busted quicker. You will probably see/take more deer in a tree stand, but this sure beats lugging one around all the time and can be a lot more comfortable. Plus at my age if you need to take a whiz, you can slip downwind a ways, do your business, and easily get back on stand!

I am sure some others have better advice and methods than I...look forward to hearing your tips!


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know exactly when it's "proper" to use a ground blind per say, but I will tell you that after shooting my first doe on the ground I tend to favor the natural blind tactic over my stand. Most of the time it's much more quiet. You eliminate the possibillity of falling, and the action is awesome. I shot that doe at maybe 15 yds and she ran right at me.I actually had to get up and jump out of the way. As a matter of fact, I' m hunting from the ground all this weekend. Hope you slam one.


----------

